

Yet Another Blog about Startup School (This one's pretty good) - edw519
http://www.andrewfarmer.name/

======
jl
I am flattered, since I'm sure there are tons of more pleasant people :)
Someone told me the Q&A troll would fall asleep during the presentations.
Sheesh.

~~~
sgoraya
Mic-Troll FTW!! Thats the first reference I've read about the guy - I was a
few rows behind him and yes, he was literally sleeping through presentations
until Q/A time.

Mic troll, if you're reading this, take it as constructive criticism. Instead
of pontificating your point, ask a quick, concise and relevant question.

~~~
frankus
I commented thusly on the site as well, but it bears repeating:

A friend of mine used to joke about rewriting the rules of discourse during
Q&As so that instead of this: (P = presenter, T = troll)

    
    
       P: “Any questions? … Yes?”
       T: “Have you considered the effects of aliasing?” 
       P: “We’re using a bicubic blah blah blah…”
    

You would have this:

    
    
       P: “Any questions or comments? … Yes?” 
       T: “I know about aliasing.” 
       P: “Thank you.”

------
projectileboy
Wow, he really rolled up the day nicely. I especially liked the line about
Jessica Livingston having an "elementary school teacher alter-ego". So true...
could there _be_ a more pleasant person?

~~~
simianstyle
I'm sorry, but Jessica Livingston is a babe.

